# Mozart's Ballet



## bellbottom

I do know something about ballet dancing when many young thin men and women in skin tight dress swirl around moving across with tunes on toes.
What if the ballet in 800 a.d. byzantine era was performed on stage shows. Perhaps herr mozart ballet version was as is known play 'marriage of figaro' is infact junge romer itself. So kappelmeister bonno suggests that there are too many notes in the medley. And junge romer music is ballet music only. With a little alteration by employing a old english tune violin player would make junge romer sound fine.











Junge Roemer, junge
Der Lorbeerkranz, ein neuer Tanz
Schwingt Rhythmus in die Hüften der Stadt
Man sieht und kennt und sagt sich
Was diese Nacht zu sagen hat
Fragt nicht nach neuen alten Werten
Seht weißes Licht, seht nur Gefühl
Die Nacht gehört uns bis zum Morgen
Wir spielen jedes Spiel
Laß diese Reise niemals enden
Das Tun kommt aus dem Sein allein
Allein aus Dimensionen, die
Illusionen und Sensationen lohnen
Give me more ...
Junge Roemer - tanzen anders als die andern
Sie lieben ihre Schwestern lieber, lieber als den Rest der Welt
Frag' junge Roemer - kennt ihr die Sonne noch,
Sie kennt die Sorgen
Junge Roemer - die Nacht ist jung wie ihr,
Vergeßt das Morgen
Un ballo nuovo porta ritmo nei fiancho della cittá
Ci vendiamo, trovimo, chiediamo che cosa si fa
Ma non cercate die volori, e magari sensation
La notte e'nostra fin al mattino abbiamo illusion
No E'la fine del viaggino, ce' sempre un domani e
Ci sono dimensioni, con illusioni e sensazioni
Give me more ...
Young romans - there is a night before each day
And that price is still to pay
Never stop this old erosion phantastic voyage
Junge Roemer...
Junge Roemer - kennt ihr die Sonne noch,
Die Nacht ist jung wie ihr und doch
Im Land wo jeder Traum gelandet ist - man vergißt
Young romans - there is a night before each day
And that price is still to pay
Never stop this old erosion phantastic voyage


----------



## Kieran

I mean, it all makes sense to me, but can ya make it fly?

And Falco? Where does he fit in 8th century Byzantine thingummy? Could he have been born there, as Count Dracula (AKA Salieri)?


----------



## bellbottom

As seen in my mind memories salieri was in his young days a simple man. When mozart came to the village where salieri lived he had no house of his own, even though his dad was said to have been courtier in austria! So these were old times poor modest christian lifestyles of 800 a.d. when there was not even a tarmac road! So salieri might had given mozart one of his houses to live in. So salieri the court composer and mozart were very good friends. Friendship doesn't meaning embrassing one another, but something that is quiete unexplainable! There at home they with flambuoyant englishmen in talk as well as dressing; musicians practised many a themes in their old medieval music. 

This music then through renaissance years was a challenge for the coming generations depicted in music sheets. So in the late industrial ages of the so called modern world the musical exponents had achievably recorded performed many a music themes of herr mozart of soothing imaginations. But if we go in the past i am unsure if the same music theme is there, it could be gothic like there world thinking is different times from ours! So if herr mozart was in the modern day, he would had been bemused looking at all his followers, his music sheets but i don't think he would had liked the musicians playing his music, its music would had seemed different from what he like or what people of that time liked of him! 

Similarly as i had said about that in my dreams i had travelled to france opera musicians and there i found the musicians playing very badly below par. But still no one seemed to taking note nor understanding! 

So i saw in my memories that 'ballet dancing' too is a thing of the past! Its shocking for me too! But its of very olden times leisure for theatre staging! In the present day i travelled to some european country there i called upon many a groups of young ballet boys girls enthusiasts and i was rehearsing them for some song. And they never listened to me and acted very badly.

I don't much about ballet dancing moves, but lets imagine if i was herr mozart then i had to stage an opera of junge romer ballet! So i took set of eight girls and six boys! The opening of the ballet with the music with four girls each on sides. They loomed swayed and crossed one another as the music progresses. With boys swaying three on each side opening and moving in circular rotations! As the music progresses the girls on toes with tip toe slow movements followed by boys moving sway again to the sides! Then again girls moving in crossing one another in rhythmic dance patterns! Charismatic thats what ballet is all about!


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> I mean, it all makes sense to me...


Really? To me it looks like English but it must be some kind of code that only super smart cats like you can understand. LOL!


----------



## Kieran

Jerome said:


> Really? To me it looks like English but it must be some kind of code that only super smart cats like you can understand. LOL!


You have to know your history of music, it really helps! See, Wolfie lived in 8th century Byzantium, eh, near an Indian temple in a house owned by Salieri (who lived then, too, though maybe their names were different, eh, I think) and Falco the pop singer was, eh, I think he was born then and eh, the movie Amadeus, etc...

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for illuminating me, Kieran! Now I understand. I should start smoking hashish.


----------



## ArtMusic

I also like the ballets in Idomeneo.


----------



## bellbottom

Mozart world is certainly wonderfull and entertaining splendour!






Funny their steps correspond with the music!!!


----------



## bellbottom

So salieri wrote a ballet version for mozart?


----------



## bellbottom

Sah dha pa ni sa (4)
ha ha ho
Unge' Romer'
unge'
Aneku miscta admire touch'
When kepno enzisch endashtat'
Enzi p'no cantito ezus season of treason' etit'
frau este' stagnon edut' eto
Zte' dested' look' e'freud'
ze' dra' hershday spe' still morning'
ve spe' never esteen
raiste rise' neuvane'zen' 
estuka' Constanzine' i love'
izane' sme' eszyo' ne' 
enzyo' n' ve' to'
Spence' zyone' ve' kom

khilipa khilipa khilipa(2)

unge romer'
dancin under'
este' unst' Non'
edes vel' estrangen
en' eva' raiste' et'

frau' unge romer'
cantidi unde' nau'
antizisch nau'swagan'
Unge' romer'
denau' te' ungwi' svhi'
augustus' morga'
ermuilan nua pagare'
edmun' te ela chita'
to yamu dvita dya chetya
ermo kom esipha'
et mu gadre se' aloney'
ema' gadri' sen' azo'
rahste' stro' ze martino'
herr ermuile' zan'
ez' ro uilane' bizhyoni kom
se ustre undo' enmony ke'

izane' sme' eszyo' kom
enzyo' n' ve' ke'
Spence' zyone' ve' ne'

khilipa khilipa khilipa

unge romer'(3)
ha, ha, ho
unge'

unge' romer'
cantizi' on my mind'
dinasti steund' est' euf' lov'
he nau de' ef kom
regnada esh' mank' est'
en moment' se microphone nside'
an' est price istil divine'
never stop isht olses
rise n' fantastik voyage'

khilipa khilipa khilipa


----------



## Kieran

Interesting this, because just the other day I saw Salieri in _*Homeland*_, a TV show. So...Salieri works for the CIA? So, Wolfie was put down by the CIA? It's making me cry just thinking about it...


----------



## bellbottom

F.murray abraham seems like a padre of a church! So you are telling me just as i had seen in my memories that count orsini rosenberg came into the byzantine opera scene like a electronic particles coarse appearance and smiled at me! So were some person not even on the internet but still their words appeared on the forums!!!, likewise falco johannes holzel died many years back but still his music videos appeared from nowhere on the internet!

Also i want to correct my earlier said sentence...

"What if the ballet in 800 a.d. byzantine era was performed on stage shows. Perhaps herr mozart ballet version was as is known play 'marriage of figaro' is infact junge romer itself. So count orsini rosenberg suggests that there are too many notes in the medley. And junge romer music is ballet music only."


----------



## Kieran

bellbottom said:


> F.murray abraham seems like a padre of a church!


Who's F. Murray Abraham?


----------



## bellbottom

Earlier you thought that gary oldman had played the role of antonio salieri in movie amadeus, i also believed it and had even checked it at some website. But infact F. murray abraham had played the role of antonio salieri in amadeus movie.


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> Earlier you thought that gary oldman had played the role of antonio salieri in movie amadeus, i also believed it and had even checked it at some website. But infact F. murray abraham had played the role of antonio salieri in amadeus movie.


I think it was Gary Oldman who played that role back in the 10th century...hence the confusion.


----------



## bellbottom

free image hosting


free photo hosting

But i see there is considerable difference between hollywood actor gary oldman and 900 a.d. antonio salieri. The nose is not alike, eyes and eyebrows are not same! Ears too aren't similar! Cheeks shape is not alike and lips shape is also not similar!
Your pointing out looks similar might be correct, as mr gary oldman might be of byzantine napoleonic lineage i guess! So as they have co-relation in genetic and facial patterns! Forehead and face structure is very similar! But i still feel gary oldman is not antonio salieri's reincarnation! Like sometimes two person of the same country race look similar, but they are not!


----------



## KenOC

bellbottom said:


> Earlier you thought that gary oldman had played the role of antonio salieri in movie amadeus, i also believed it and had even checked it at some website. But infact F. murray abraham had played the role of antonio salieri in amadeus movie.


In fact, F. Murray Abraham won the Best Actor Oscar in 1985 for his role as Salieri. Finally, Salieri finds some fame!

Gary Oldman was not in that movie. He played LvB in "Immortal Beloved." Tom Hulce (since retired from acting) played Mozart in Amadeus. He was nominated for an Oscar as well.


----------



## bellbottom

In minds generalized concept if F.Murray Abraham were somehow had the looks similar to gary oldman with spanish golden hairs looks, then antonio salieri would be just as imagined in amadeus movie!


print screen windows xp


take a screenshot


screenshot windows 7

As peter shaffer depicted in this movie! Such spanish white skin must have been very rare!!! (This house seems the same as in my dreams which salieri gave to mozart located at some place coromandal south india.)


----------



## KenOC

Salieri has another claim to fame (of a sort). He seems to have written the first known set of standalone orchestral variations without a solo instrument, the Twenty-six Variations on 'La folia di Spagna' of 1815. The next example was Brahms's Haydn Variations in 1873!


----------

